# List of titles for city inhabitants



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Lyoner


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong = Hong Kongers, Honkers, *******
Tokyo = Tokyoites
Shanghai = Shanghainese


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

Eindhovenaren :yes:

Furthermore some of the Netherlands:

Amsterdam = Amsterdammer (one), Amsterdammers (more)
Rotterdam = Rotterdammer, Rotterdammers
Den Haag (The Hague) = Hagenees, Hagenezen (not the official appellation)
Netherlands = Nederlander, Nederlanders


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

Tallinn-Tallinners


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Madrid-madrileños


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

seattle = seattleites


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen - Copenhagerners


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

Poznan - Poznaniacy, Poznanczycy, Poznanczanie (very rare), Pyry (Pyry means potatoes in Poznan slang and pyra is a symbol of Poznan slang)

Cork - Corkonians


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Justme said:


> Let's see now...
> 
> A person from Frankfurt... =
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:

Barcelona: barcelonès or barceloní.
Madrid: madrileño or matritense.
:wink2:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh in Brazil there are some weird ones too:

*Rio de Janeiro* (city) - Carioca
*Rio de Janeiro* (state) - Fluminense
*Salvador* - Soteropolitano
*Manaus* - Manauara
*Espírito Santo* (state) - Capixaba
*Rio Grande do Norte* (state) - Potiguar
*Rio Grande do Sul* (state) - Gaúcho

Despite of those, all the other ones the rule is usually (state name) or (city name) plus -ense, -ano or -ino endings. Blumenau - Blumenauense.


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

Durban - Durbanites
Pretoria - Pretorians
Cape Town - Capetonians
Johannesburg - Johannesburgers
Port Elizabeth - Port Elizabethans


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*San Francisco: San Franciscans
Panama City: "Capitalinos" (Spanish for capital city dwellers in Panama)*


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Norway:
Oslo: Osloborgere
Bergen: Bergensere
Trondheim: Trondhjemere
Stavanger: Siddiser
Kristiansand: Kristiansandere
Sandnes: Sandnesere
Drammen: Drammensere
Tromsø: Tromsøværinger
Ålesund: Ålesundere
Bodø: Bodøværinger
Molde: Moldensere
Arendal: Arendalitter


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego, CA: San Diegan


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Macon- Maconites
Boston- Bostonsiders, Bostonbayers, Bostonites, Bostoners
Toronto- TDots, Torontans


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Well its a funny one for those who are from Mexico City.

Mexico City= Chilangos

There might be more but this is the most used.
; )


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

^^ Federalis?...hehe 

Johannesburg- Joburgers, Joeys

Albuquerque- Albuquerquians or Burquenos.....


----------



## Rock Hudson (May 25, 2006)

Glasgow: Glaswegians
Sydney: Sydneysiders
London: Wankers
Melbourne: Melburnians
New York: New Yorkers


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

houston - houstonians
dallas - dallasites
ft worth - 
austin - austinites
san antonio - 
el paso -


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

PHILIPPINES

Manila - Manileño
Cebu - Cebuano
Davao - Davaoeño
San Fernando - Fernandino
Angeles - Angeleño
Naga - Nagueño

It's very simple, most Filipino cities name their citizens with "no" or "ño" in the end of the city name with some exceptions on cities like Baguio.


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

Duhok: Duhoki's
Kerkuk: Kerkuki's
Sulaimaniyah: Sulaimani's
Arbil: Hewleri's

These are cities in Iraqi (occupied) Kurdistan


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

- Salvador (Bahia) Brazil : soteropolitano
- Maceió (Alagoas) Brazil: maceioense
- São Luis (Maranhão) Brazil: ludovicense
- Manaus (Amazonas) Brazil: manauara


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

London = Londoners or Cockneys
Birmingham = Brummies
Glasgow = Glaswegians
Liverpool = Scallys


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Tehran= Tehrani (one) Tehrania (more than one)
Shiraz= Shirazi (one) Shirazia (more than one)
Esfahan= Esfahani (one Esfahania (more than one)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Malmö = Malmöiter/Malmoitian
Copenhagen = Københavner/Copenhagener


----------



## united4ever (Mar 11, 2006)

What are people from the African country of Niger called? They can't be called Nigerians surely since that is what people from Nigeria are called.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

People from Niger are indeed called Nigerians.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> Toronto- TDots, Torontans



Never in my life have I heard any of these terms... I've only heard Torontonians.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> PHILIPPINES
> 
> Manila - Manileño
> Cebu - Cebuano
> ...


We also use the "ense" too like the other Spanish speaking countries. Although, I can only think of Pangasinan (A region) = Pangasinense.

P.S. We also have a Madrid city in Surigao del Sur.

We can add Madrileño to the list.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

There are some from the V Region of Chile. 

Valparaíso*, Chile - *Porteño/a* = Port Dweller. 
Viña del Mar - *Viñamarino/a*
Quilpué - *Quilpuéino/a*
Villa Alemana - *Villalemanino/a*
Quillota - *Quillotano/a*
Limache - *Limachino/a*
La Calera - *Calerano/a*
La Ligua - *Liguano/a*
Nogales - *Nogalino/a*
Olmué - *Olmueíno/a*
La Cruz - *Crucino/a*
Cartagena *Cartagenino/a*
San Antonio - *Sanantonino/a*
Quintero - *Quinterano/a*
Isla de Pascua (Easter Island) - *Pascuense*


*Its real name was "Nuestra Señora de Las Mercedes de Puerto Claro" and therefore its inhabitant should be called "Puertoclarino/a".


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

And for the capital Santiago de Chile - *Santiaguino/a, Capitalino/a*.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Seattle's already been done, so I'll post one about another city I used to live in.....
Minneapolis = Minneapolitans


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford = ????


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm...*

Georgia-Georgians
Atlanta-Atlantians

Panama-Panamanians


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Edit


----------

